
Automatic braking to be standard by 2022 - prostoalex
http://techcrunch.com/2016/03/17/automatic-braking-to-be-standard-by-2022/?ncid=rss&utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Techcrunch+%28TechCrunch%29
======
mdorazio
I'm actually surprised they chose a date that far in the future. Automatic
braking reduces low-speed forward collisions by up to 14% [1], which is a huge
improvement in overall safety.

[1] [http://www.iihs.org/iihs/news/desktopnews/crash-avoidance-
fe...](http://www.iihs.org/iihs/news/desktopnews/crash-avoidance-features-
reduce-crashes-insurance-claims-study-shows-autonomous-braking-and-adaptive-
headlights-yield-biggest-benefits)

